# Anyone with expirience of test 400 and deca 300 ? ? ??



## steroidpete

3 days ago i started;



Test 400


deca 300


inecting 2ml every 3 days 1ml of each.



Im 18.


9 & half stone.


5 foot 9.


just wondering wether i will get a good result ? and what result would i be looking at ?


----------



## London1976

But ur only 9 and a half stone and 18 years old mate. Tell us why you want to have steriods so soon. Going by ur age and weight I'm guessing u ain't been training very long and your diet is not 100%. When you start there ain't no going back mate, have you got ur pct ready


----------



## steroidpete

i started training when i was 16 mate on the a few protein shakes and carb foods but my body just didnt show interest of getting any bigger. do you think this cycle will help ?


----------



## London1976

How much protein and calories are you having. I don't know if it's a good cycle mate cause I don't use nothing


----------



## franki3

steroidpete said:


> 3 days ago i started;
> 
> 
> 
> Test 400
> 
> 
> deca 300
> 
> 
> inecting 2ml every 3 days 1ml of each.
> 
> 
> 
> Im 18.
> 
> 
> 9 & half stone.
> 
> 
> 5 foot 9.
> 
> 
> just wondering wether i will get a good result ? and what result would i be looking at ?


Bloody hell mate you want to get your eyes tested first that's some big writing!!!! Lol


----------



## freddee

Well its too late now to tell you that you should have waited until you had fully matured, so I will just carry on, you should see good gains, if your diet is good and you are getting plentry of protein, if theres no fual in the car you ain't going nowhere, deca can shut you down hard so I hope you have your PCT sorted out and also have nolva on hand in case of possible gyno....


----------



## Hard Trainer

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jack123

Hi Everyone,

I am Jack, i am webmaster.

__________

Extreme Workout Plan | P90X Nutrition Plan | P90X Nutrition Guide


----------



## offshore1

Talk about jumping in with both feet first ....

Welcome to the board m8 

Whoever advised u for ur first cycle to to take 800 of test and 600 of deca a week is off their head! I had the same problem as urself of not being able to put on weight for years(think it was until i was 26 and due to a fast matabolism, i wasnt training at the time)

Just be careful m8 and have nolva for during ur cycle and pct after it or itl all have been a waste of time!


----------

